# Installer certificat pour "Mail" ou "Entourage"



## MAKAVELY92 (13 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme mentionné dans le titre du message j'ai quelques difficultés à utiliser un "certificat" pour la connexion d'entourage ou mail au serveur exchange de ma Boite. Toute la société travail sur Windows et Outlook, mais suite au vol de mon pc pro, je suis obligé de bosser avec mon Mac perso. Outlook étant indispensable dans mon boulot au quotidien, j'ai essayer d'enregister mon compte exchange sur mail ou entourage pour la réception de mes mails et l'accès à mon agenda.
J'ai effectué l'opération avec plusieurs pc et Outlook pour m'assurer que je rentrai les bonnes infos et la réception se fait nickel. Pour information , notre administrateur nous a fourni un certificat (extention en .cer) qu'il nous faut intégrer à la liste des certificats pour une connexion sécurisée. Sur Windows, dès utilisation du certificat, Outlook fonctionne correctement. Sur Mac OSX (Snow léopard) j'ai beau intégrer le certificat dans mon trousseau , impossible de recevoir mes mails.
Sur Mail j'ai le message suivant : "Le serveur a renvoyé l&#8217;erreur Échec de la connexion à l&#8217;hôte mailhost.masociété.fr sur le port 443" les informations sont bonnes , j'ai saisi les même sur Outlook et tout fonctionne correctement. Sur Entourage c'est différents, la connexion au serveur se fait (en apparence, car aucun message d'erreur), mais pas de boite réception. J'ai accès à tous les dossiers publics de la boite, mais ceux-ci restent vides. Je pense que mon souci vient du certificat que j'ai mal intégré ou que j'utilise mal sur Mac. Help!!! c'est vraiment urgent , j'ai tout essayé.

PS: J'en ai parlé au responsable informatique de la boite, à voir sa tête j'avais l'impression de lui demander de mettre la navette columbia sur Orbite....

Ben c'est comme ici, si tu avais commencé par lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", avant de cliquer sur le bouton "Nouveau" placé juste au dessus d'elle, tu aurais vu que tu nous pose une question qui ne nous concerne absolument pas, les questions de ce genre, c'est dans Internet et réseau, qu'on les pose. On déménage !


----------



## MAKAVELY92 (14 Mai 2010)

Sorry 

Sinon, aucune idée sur mon problème ????


----------



## Aliboron (16 Mai 2010)

MAKAVELY92 a dit:


> PS: J'en ai parlé au responsable informatique de la boite, à voir sa tête j'avais l'impression de lui demander de mettre la navette columbia sur Orbite...


Ce n'est pas franchement inhabituel, mais on n'est pas non plus tous des cracks en paramétrages d'Echange par ici. 

Bon, si tu donnais quelques précisions sur le contexte, ça ne devrait pas nuire. En particulier de quelles versions d'Exchange et d'Entourage il est question, par exemple. Cela a une assez grosse importance, chaque nouvelle version d'Entourage apportant principalement des changements dans les fonctionnalités liées à Exchange.

Dans un premier temps, on peut toujours te recommander de vérifier que les paramétrages sont relativement voisins de ce qui est indiqué à ce sujet sur la FAQ MVP Entourage, par exemple, ou sur Mactopia (et même dans le "Guide de l'administrateur")...


----------



## MAKAVELY92 (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Toujours au même stade depuis 6 mois  . Quelqu'un a déjà rencontrer ce problème??
Pour info, je suis sous mail 4.3, MAC OS X 10.6.4
Concernant exchange, existe t-il une manip à distance pour connaître la version du serveur (exchange 2003 ou 2007)?


----------



## Aliboron (25 Octobre 2010)

MAKAVELY92 a dit:


> existe t-il une manip à distance pour connaître la version du serveur (exchange 2003 ou 2007) ?


Oui, ça s'appelle "téléphone" et à l'autre bout, il faut avoir le service informatique concerné. :rateau:

Pour le reste, tu ne dis toujours pas de quelle version d'Entourage il est question ni quels essais tu as faits après consultation des pages indiquées précédemment...


----------



## MAKAVELY92 (25 Octobre 2010)

Salut, et merci de te donner la peine de me répondre.

Concernant le coup de fil au responsable info, j'y ai pensé , mais nos relation sont comment dire... assez tendu en ce moment 
Concernant la version d'entourage je ne l'ai pas donné, car j'ai désinstallé tout se qui s'approchait de prés ou de loin à Microsoft.
J'aimerai donc travailler sous Mail (4.3) avec échange.

Encore merci


----------



## MAKAVELY92 (27 Octobre 2010)

Help


----------

